
Http://www.fbi.gov/page2/july10/fingerprints_072610.html - wira
http://www.fbi.gov/page2/july10/fingerprints_072610.html
======
bcl
You need a better title - "FINGERPRINT TECHNOLOGY: Making Two Systems Work as
One"

